# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi x-pro wifi

## BobW55

Can anyone help with how to set up the WiFi on this printer?
I followed the book twice, and no luck.
I am running Windows 10 Pro.  The X-Pro does not show up like a normal printer.

----------


## BobW55

There is a video on the Memory stick that comes with the printer that shows how to do it.
even following their directions, took me 8 tries to get it to register.  Only once did it show up on the PC side.
You MUST have the memory card in the printer.
It transfers the file from your PC to the memory stick in the printer, it then gives you the option to print the file.
Very finicky but it does work.

----------


## redruff

Good luck, I've been going back and forth with customer support for almost a month and still can't do it. 

Very unreliable, at times it will show all the networks in the neighborhood but not my router 6 feet away.
The one time it did show up, I entered the password and got network error message and it never showed up again.

----------


## QiDi 3D Printer

Hello, have you connected to the wifi successfully?  We developed a new connection method. Please send email to us, we will send to you, my email address is: audrey@qd3dprinter.com, looking forward to hearing from you soon.

----------


## redruff

> Hello, have you connected to the wifi successfully?  We developed a new connection method. Please send email to us, we will send to you, my email address is: audrey@qd3dprinter.com, looking forward to hearing from you soon.


Tried the new method. Same old crap!
It sees my network, I type in the password and it says connection failure and never shows my network again!
BUT it shows every other network in the neighborhood. And then they disappear, and then they show up and then they disappear!
I give up. I have spent way too many hours trying to get this to work.
Obviously they rolled this feature out way before it was ready!

After searching the internet, apparently the only person that has gotten this printer to work with wifi had to write and run a Python script! Seriously!

If printing with wifi is important to you, don't buy this printer! It doesn't work!

----------


## QiDi 3D Printer

> Hello, have you connected to the wifi successfully?  We developed a new connection method. Please send email to us, we will send to you, my email address is: audrey@qd3dprinter.com, looking forward to hearing from you soon.


Dear Customer, we have sent an updated wifi file for you to test printing on Aug 31, have you received it?Hope you can give us another opportunity. Cause our engineer always research on it, we think it can be fixed this time.Please kindly print the file for a trial and select your wifi account again in the menu.

----------


## redruff

Never connects in the slicer so I can send from a Mac.

Wifi printing from a Mac does not work with this printer.

----------


## QiDi 3D Printer

Dear customer, you mentioned that the USB pen drive need always insert to the printer. Then the slicer will recognize it. Now the problem still can not solve, right?

----------


## GuLinux

Sorry, could you post exactly what are these "methods"?
What I've found so far is to send this command:



> M9003  '"ESSID","psk"'


But it doesn't seem to connect at all

----------

